
Apple's Hardware Team Is Working on Modems That Will Likely Replace Intel - symisc_devel
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/apples-internal-hardware-team-is-working-on-modems-now-likely-to-replace-intel/
======
benologist
Tim Cook is so innovative to spot that 7 cents or whatever that Intel is
getting per iPhone and spend millions to replace it with something they can
make themselves for a few cents cheaper, because they supposedly only pad
iPhone prices by several hundred dollars profit.

